# Pawley's to Georgetown--Surf Fishing Spots



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Making my first trip to try this area out and was looking for some decent spots.


Not looking for the super special honey hole, just various spots that can be accessed easily.

Have been reading posts about the various spots around Pawleys Island.

Can anyone prove some directions to good beach access?

Will Pier or surf action be a better choice middle of November?

Thanks!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

north or south end of pawleys island are both good, the south end parking lot is obvious, at the most southern part. the north end parking lot is about 1/5 mile from the north end, in a small hard top see place near some vacation rentals across from a landing. mirrolures in the north inlet will work well for bluefish and specked trout. a 1 ounce hopkins spoon is handing for blues as the stianless steel lures can not be chipped by the teehth of blues.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I will be in Pawleys Island over Thanksgiving. Would like to fish the souther end. What would the recommended bait choices be? If using cut bait, is there a local tackle shop in the area?


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Are the parking lots on Myrtle Ave?

I am just checking out Google Maps...


----------



## MinnerTime (May 19, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> I will be in Pawleys Island over Thanksgiving. Would like to fish the souther end. What would the recommended bait choices be? If using cut bait, is there a local tackle shop in the area?


I was at pawleys a week ago and the south end is shut off because of dredging......Don't know if you would want to change your plans or not...Sorry to spoil it for you but I would want to know myself.......The fishing has been at its best I heard in years....guess this dredging will set it back awhile or years...........


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Go To North End


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I usually go loaded up in the truck (fish out of the truck). How close can you get to the water in your truck? Pretty much forced to load up and carry by hand?


----------



## MinnerTime (May 19, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> I usually go loaded up in the truck (fish out of the truck). How close can you get to the water in your truck? Pretty much forced to load up and carry by hand?


At the north end youll have to carry your gear with you and leave everything else locked up...The parking area is probably about 200 yards
from the water and walk right threw the gate that says private at the end of the road because it really is a public entrance.....Trust me....If and I doubt it the south end is open youll run right into the parking area............its right on the beach...........Beautiful at both ends........Enjoy.


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Oct 4, 2007)

*South End lot*

Parking lot at the south end of Pawleys will be closed until Dec 15th. They are dredging the marsh channel, and pumping the sand onto the beach. I wonder how it will affect fishing there? Last weekend I talked to a group of people fishing off the rocks (berm), and not catching anything. Talking with one of the dredge workers, he says that he saw lots of fish in the marsh, including flounder and sharks.


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

What about beach access at Dolphin st. and Waccamaw Dr. in Garden City?

I am just checking out my atlas and looking for fishy spots.

All the Ocean to Inlet spots look decent.

All info is appreciated.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hipster Doofus said:


> Parking lot at the south end of Pawleys will be closed until Dec 15th. They are dredging the marsh channel, and pumping the sand onto the beach. I wonder how it will affect fishing there? Last weekend I talked to a group of people fishing off the rocks (berm), and not catching anything. Talking with one of the dredge workers, he says that he saw lots of fish in the marsh, including flounder and sharks.


i never cuahgt anything in the marsh other than pinfish but it could be a psot to trey if you are not catching anything else though, after dredging it should be a good spot.


----------



## oria (Oct 6, 2007)

*Will be fishing Dolphin St. Sat*

I will be fishing at the Dolphin St. area Saturday from 9:00am 'til 12:30 which in approximate high tide for the area then. I'll let you know what kind of luck I have tomorrow night. Will be fishing for reds, and fishing with creek shrimp for anything else that bites. If you see me, say hello. I'll have a Garden City baseball cap on. I'll be fishing the 2nd berm. Better bundle up. Going to be nippy until about noon. ORIA


----------

